# TIOS Pictures!



## Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

ok, finally getting around to it here now that i am back, ive got a million photos but this is a good representation of some of the paphs.. i can post more some other time..
Paph. micranthum-avg. form but huge flower. a first growth plant also..






Paph. micranthum var. eburneum 'lai'- another shot of the grand champion..





Paph. malipoense var. jackii





Paph. rothschildianum- ~31cm NS





Paph. haynaldianum- an exceptional clone, i think it received an AM also..





Paph. Michael Koopowitz





Some of the Multi's





A very nice, large Paph. wenshanense





Paph. Vangaurd's Lebeau-there were several exceptional Lebeau's and 
Vangaurd's Lebeaus. They were not entered for AOS judging but would have been easy AM's.





This is a shot from Ribbon Judging. this was for Single Flowered, Species..
delenatii var. alba, dayanum, wenshanense, eburneum, bellatulum, micranthum, besseae, wardii, armeniacum and exul (L -> R)





Paph. Dollgoldi





Paph. Prince Edward of York- very nice dark clone





Paph. fanaticum-large flower with very nice patterning. recieved an AM





2 Paph. Shun-Fa Golden (hangi x malipo). the taller one on the left with the nice form got and AM





Paph. Wossner China Moon (hangi x armeniacum) & Paph. (S. Gratrix x armeniacum)


----------



## emydura (Mar 10, 2010)

Mind blowing plants. It is almost impossible to separate them. I think that is the finest haynaldianum I have seen. What incredible colour.

David


----------



## Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

thats exactly what i said when i first saw it


----------



## Hera (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the Fanaticum. The patterning is amazing. They are all spectacular. I noticed the lack of group display . Do they not do that there? All the plants seem to be displayed individually. It reminds me of someof the other types of flower shows that we have. My friend shows Dahlias that way.


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 10, 2010)

Amazing photos of amazing plants.


----------



## Pete (Mar 10, 2010)

Hera-this was not the exhibition, this was just plants entered for ribbon/merit/cultural judging.. the exhibits were amazing as well


----------



## noel (Mar 10, 2010)

i want those parvi species.......:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 10, 2010)

Wonderful stuff!


----------



## etex (Mar 10, 2010)

:clap:WOW!!! Amazing blooms!! Must have been a great show!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2010)

The haynaldianum does have exceptional color! The rest arent' shabby either. 

-Ernie


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome pics!

Thanks for the tour!


----------



## tenman (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice pics of amazing plants. You don't say where this was other thanTIOS, a location I'm not familiar with. Where was this?


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pics, great plants!!!! Thanks!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 10, 2010)

The grand champion, Paph. micranthum var. eburneum 'Lai', was posted in the local Canadian Chinese paper (A foreign paper! with a article I can't read). To my suprise my dad, who doesn't care for orchids, clipped it out for me. This is a great plant. haha, He didn't know I've seen this paph 3 times already online. We need to go to Taiwan!

Hard to pick a fav plant. I noticed the venue has proper lighting unlike our shows, as well as the plain backdrop to appreciate the individual blooms. This show was meant for judging.

I think they do have other displays, where it is a composition of plants with decoration etc. They look much like the Tokyo Grand Prix
http://www.orchidata.com/read.php?tid=18066

I'm suprised the Wossner China Moon is smaller than the Paph. (S. Gratrix x armeniacum). Both took on the armenicum's amazing color.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2010)

That S. Gratrix x armeniacum is one of the best arm hybrids I've seen. Thanx for posting.


----------



## GuRu (Mar 10, 2010)

Mind boggling flowers all of them but in particular the P. micranthum v. eburneum, P. haynaldianum and... and...



Hera said:


> ....I noticed the lack of group display. Do they not do that there? All the plants seem to be displayed individually.....


That's the way Asians like to arrange their flower shows - the flowers are the most important thing not the arrangement of the plants.
Best regards from germany, rudolf


----------



## swamprad (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the photos, Pete. I bet you had a great time at the show!


----------



## paphioland (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks for the pics. Really like the haynaldianum


----------



## paphioland (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Dollgoldi as well


----------



## Ernie (Mar 10, 2010)

tenman said:


> Very nice pics of amazing plants. You don't say where this was other thanTIOS, a location I'm not familiar with. Where was this?



TIOS = Taiwan International Orchid Show 

-Ernie


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 10, 2010)

Awesome awesome awesome.. Wish I was there..


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2010)

So many gorgeous flowers -- thanks for the tour. I'll take the haynaldianum...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 11, 2010)

Man, what's not to like?! I'll take any of those hangianum crosses and that jackii is no slouch....:drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 13, 2010)

Super job Pete! Loved all the closeups. The only negative comment I can say..you took too long to post them!oke:


----------



## Pete (Mar 13, 2010)

haha. sorry rick! it took me a few days just to get back to the swing of things here.. i have SO many more pics.. ill try to get some more together and post em


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 14, 2010)

Pete said:


> haha. sorry rick! it took me a few days just to get back to the swing of things here.. i have SO many more pics.. ill try to get some more together and post em



I know your pain Pete, I took 497 shots at the Tokyo show, not something you deal with in a weekend to be sure!


----------

